# المـــــرأة والحــــــــب



## †gomana† (29 مايو 2006)

*المـــــرأة والحــــــــب*

*المـــ والـحب ــرأة*
:new4:​


*حياة المرأة سلسلة من المشاعر والحب والألم والتضحية

حياة المرأة كتاب فخم … مكتوب على كل صفحة كلمة أحب

المرأة التي تحب الرجل لذاته امرأة مجنونة أو ضعيفة 

أروع الجنون جنون المرأة في الحب 

لا يفسد الحب إلا امرأة مغرورة

أجرا امرأة في الدنيا هي التي تحب جدا أو تكره جدا

إذا أحبتك المرأة أعطتك الدنيا وإذا كرهتك أحرقت بك الدنيا

إذا أحبتك المرأة جعلت منك طاووسا وإذا كرهتك حولتك إلى نعامة

إذا أحبت المرأة نفسها وجدت صعوبة في حب الرجل

إذا قالت لك المرأة إني أحبك فاعلم أنها رأفت بك

تجنب حب المرأة ولا تخشى كراهية الرجل

لا تسال المرأة عمن تحب بل عمن تكره

الرجل إذا أحب فهو كالثعلب : حذر مراوغ , أما المرأة إذا أحبت ضحت وأخلصت وتفانت

المرأة والحب توأمان

الحب قصة حياة النساء وهو مرحلة من مراحل حياة الرجل

المرأة إذا أحبت كانت ملاكا كريما … فإذا دبت الغيرة في قلبها تبدلت شيطانا 

المرأة لا تحب إلا الأطفال وتحب زوجها إذا كان كذلك

المرأة تحيا لتسعد بالحب , والرجل يحب ليسعد بالحياة

للمرأة قدرة على الحب مرة واحدة أما الرجل فلا قدرة له عليه إطلاقا

الرجل أبرع من المرأة في الصداقة ولكنها أبرع منه في الحب

الحب للمرأة كالرحيق للزهرة 

تحب المرأة الرجل الذي يعبدها وتعبد الرجل الذي يحبها

تفضل المرأة الحياة مع لص لطيف الذوق على الحياة مع قديس كثير الانتقاد

كل شيء للحب كل شيء بالحب هذا هو شعار المرأة

تحب المرأة أن يتذكر زوجها يوم ميلادها بشرط أن ينسى عمرها

تحب المرأة ما تسمع ويحب الرجل ما يرى

المرأة إذا أحبت أصبحت ميالة لفعل الخير

لو اقتصر الحب على النساء فقط ولم يشاركهن الرجال لانتشرت السعادة في الأرض

لا تبحث المرأة عن رجل يحبها بل عن رجل يبادلها الحب

الحب وسيلة بالنسبة للرجل وغاية بالنسبة للمرأة

المرأة مذبح الحب

الحب عند النساء في الأفئدة بينما عند الرجال في المعدة

المرأة بلا محبة ميتة 

المرأة العاشقة : شمعة تحترق من كلا الطرفين ​*


*منقول للافادة*


----------



## hima85222 (29 مايو 2006)

جميل قوى يا جومانا فعلا كل دى صفات المراة بس فى صفات تانى للمرأة غير دى خالص

أن فى بعض منهم يودى أزواجهم فى داهية أن فى بعض منهم ناقصات عقل ودين

أن فى منهم مش بيرتاح غير بمشكلة كبيرة وفى الاخر بتكون كارثة

فا ربنا معاكم وشكرا على الموضوع وارجو توضيح هذه الحاجات والعناصر

وربنا يفرح قلبك

بس ملحوظة أنا مش بكرة المرأة أنا عدو المرأة


----------



## †gomana† (29 مايو 2006)

*انت عسل يا هيما وكل واحد ليه وجهة نظر *
*شكرا يا جميل على مرورك*
*ربنا معاك*


----------



## ميريت (29 مايو 2006)

*جميل جدا موضوعك يا جومانه*
*وعندك حق ف كل كلمه قلتيها الست عندها كتير تقدمه للراجل بين فين الراجل الي يقدر دا*
*الست محتاجه تتعامل صح عشان تطلع كل الي عنده من غير ما تفكر تعين اي حاجه علي جمب*
*الراجل لو عامل الست وقدر يطلع الطفل الي فيها هيعيش اسعد راجل علي وجه الكون*
*لانها هتشيله جوه عنيها بس فين الرجاله الي تقدر*


----------



## hima85222 (30 مايو 2006)

*لا فى فى رجالة تقدر وعارفة وحسة لكن لما يرجع من الشغل يلاقى مراتوا عاملة موزمبلاية ومعكننة علية عشوتوا

واول ما يدخل تقولوا على مشاكل العيال ومشاكل الجيران هو دة اللى حلو ماهو لازم يطفش

طفل اية اللى هايطلعوا بجد حراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااام

دة أحناة مقبلين على ايام ما يعلم بيها الا ربنا وتقوليلي الطلفل وعنيكم 

دة عنيكم دى اللى هاتجبنا لوراة احنا يا رجالة

الراجل طالع عينوا فى الشغل وبيجيب القرش بطلوع الروح وهى دى فلانة جايبة مش عارف أية جديد وانا عاوزة علشان أكون أحسن منها

هو أحنا أأقل منها وهو يا عيني يدفع غصب عنوا حكم القوى على الضعيف

نقول أية ولا اية ولا اية منك لله ياللى فى بالى

(قاسم امين ) حقوق المرأة ماشي على عيني وراسي بس براحة مش كدة  دول طلعوا عنينا

مين يقول للزمان ارجع يا زمان

ومرسي ليكي خالص  يا جومانا  وبعدين أنتى اللى عسل وسكر وقصب وعسل أسود يا نجع حمادى يا عسل

يااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا الله

                                                                                                  شكرا مع تحيات الكبير*


----------



## mony_05 (30 مايو 2006)

*يا جماعة حرام هو في اية بالظبط*

هو فية اية بالظبط واضح كدة ان البنات كلهم متفقين علي الرجالة مهو صحيح البنات كلهم شايفين ان الرجالة دول عبارة عن الالات متحركة لا عندها احساس ولا مشاعر يعني يتعبوا ويشقوا يطلع عينيهم عشان لقمة العيش وبرضة مش عاجب.
المرأة التي تحب الرجل لذاته امرأة مجنونة أو ضعيفة 
طيب بجد حد يفهمني يعني المراة ممكن تحب الرجل لية طالما مبتحبوش لذاتة يبقي اكيد هتحبة عشان فلوسة ولا المفروض تحبة عشان اية.
الحب قصة حياة النساء وهو مرحلة من مراحل حياة الرجل
طيب معني كدة ان الراجل هيحب مراتة فترة معينة وبعد كدة يكرهها طيب تفتكروا ان السبب في كدة الراجل ولا السبب في كدة الاتنين مع بعض معرفوش يحافظو علي حبهم ولا كتر النكد من الست في البيت هو اللي خلي الموضوع كدة وبعدين كمان مين اللي قال ان الست بتموت في جوزها طول العمر.
إذا قالت لك المرأة إني أحبك فاعلم أنها رأفت بك
وعلي اساس اية المراة لما تقول للراجل انها بتحبة يبقي رأفت بية وبعدين رأفت بية من اية.
للمرأة قدرة على الحب مرة واحدة أما الرجل فلا قدرة له عليه إطلاقا
طيب كمان مين اللي قال ان الراجل ملوش قدرة علي الحب حد فيكو جرب يا جماعة واية الاثباتات علي كدة.
عارف يا هيما ردك عشرة علي عشرة بجد ياريت تقولهم ان الرجالة بتعرف تحب برضة وعندها مشاعر واحاسيس زي البنات بالظبط هو يمكن اقل من البنت لانه بطبيعته راجل.
الموضوع كويس بس ياريت بجد حد يقولي اية المقصود بالجمل اللي مكتوبة في وسط الرد بتاعي اكيد انا فاهمها غلط


----------



## †gomana† (31 مايو 2006)

*ايه ياعم هيما انت ومونى داخلين شمال فى يمين ليه *
*انتوا لسة شفتوا حاجة (هههههههههههههههههه)*
*ربنا معاكم*


----------



## †gomana† (31 مايو 2006)

*ميرسيه يا ميريت على مرورك*
*ربنا معاكى*


----------



## وليم تل (12 أبريل 2008)

*المرأة ........ والحب*

المراة والحب ..​ افضل تقييم لمعاني العاطفة عند المراة
حياة المرأة سلسلة من المشاعر والحب والألم والتضحية , حياة المرأة كتاب فخم … مكتوب على كل صفحة كلمة أحب , المرأة التي تحب الرجل لذاته امرأة مجنونة أو ضعيفة .. 
أروع الجنون جنون المرأة في الحب 
أحببنا المرأة على علاتها وأحبتنا على علاتنا ولولا هذه العلات لما عرفنا معها الحب أبدا
لا يفسد الحب إلا امرأة مغرورة
أجرا امرأة في الدنيا هي التي تحب جدا أو تكره جدا
إذا أحبتك المرأة أعطتك الدنيا وإذا كرهتك أحرقت بك الدنيا
إذا أحبتك المرأة جعلت منك طاووسا وإذا كرهتك حولتك إلى نعامة
إذا أحبت المرأة نفسها وجدت صعوبة في حب الرجل
إذا قالت لك المرأة إني أحبك فاعلم أنها رأفت بك
تجنب حب المرأة ولا تخشى كراهية الرجل
لا تسال المرأة عمن تحب بل عمن تكره
الرجل إذا أحب فهو كالثعلب : حذر مراوغ , أما المرأة إذا أحبت ضحت وأخلصت وتفانت
المرأة والحب توأمان
الحب قصة حياة النساء ومرحلة من مراحل حياة الرجل
المرأة إذا أحبت كانت ملاكا كريما … فإذا دبت الغيرة في قلبها تبدلت شيطانا رجيما 
المرأة لا تحب إلا الأطفال وتحب زوجها إذا كان كذلك
المرأة تحيا لتسعد بالحب , والرجل يحب ليسعد بالحياة
للمرأة قدرة على الحب مرة واحدة أما الرجل فلا قدرة له عليه إطلاقا
الرجل أبرع من المرأة في الصداقة ولكنها أبرع منه في الحب
الحب للمرأة كالرحيق للزهرة 
تحب المرأة الرجل الذي يعبدها وتعبد الرجل الذي يحبها
تفضل المرأة الحياة مع لص لطيف الذوق على الحياة مع قديس كثير الانتقاد
كل شيء للحب كل شيء بالحب هذا هو شعار المرأة
تحب المرأة أن يتذكر زوجها يوم ميلادها بشرط أن ينسى عمرها
تحب المرأة ما تسمع ويحب الرجل ما يرى
المرأة إذا أحبت أصبحت ميالة لفعل الخير
لو اقتصر الحب على النساء فقط ولم يشاركهن الرجال لانتشرت السعادة في الأرض
لا تبحث المرأة عن رجل يحبها بل عن رجل يبادلها الحب
الحب وسيلة بالنسبة للرجل وغاية بالنسبة للمرأة
المرأة مذبح الحب
الحب عند النساء في الأفئدة بينما عند الرجال في المعدة
المرأة بلا محبة ميتة 
المرأة العاشقة : شمعة تحترق من كلا الطرفين..


تحياتي​


----------



## نيفين ثروت (12 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: المرأة ........ والحب*

الله الله الله على الجمال
لا يا عم احنا مش قد الكلام ده كله
ربنا يباركك 
و تمتعنا  ديما


----------



## مينا 188 (12 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: المرأة ........ والحب*

*وليم شاعر الحب 
انا قولتها قبل كده 
ايه المشاعر دى كلها 
ليست فقط مجرد مشاعر 
ولكنها دراسة متعمقة لمخلوق 
اسمه المراة 
شكرا يا وليم *​


----------



## Coptic Man (12 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: المرأة ........ والحب*

أقوال رائعة .. بس لكل قاعدة شواذ مش كل البنات كدا :t33:

شكرا يا وليم علي الموضوع الجميل


----------



## وليم تل (12 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: المرأة ........ والحب*

شكرا نيفين ثروت
على مرورك العطر 
ودوام تواصلك
مودتى​


----------



## وليم تل (12 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: المرأة ........ والحب*

شكرا اخى الحبيب مينا
على اطرائك الجميل الذى لا استحقة
ومرورك العطر وتواصلك
مودتى​


----------



## وليم تل (12 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: المرأة ........ والحب*



Coptic Man قال:


> أقوال رائعة .. بس لكل قاعدة شواذ مش كل البنات كدا :t33:
> 
> شكرا يا وليم علي الموضوع الجميل


خليكى شاهدة يا حماتة حا يسخنى عليكم تانى
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ما بلاش يا مان ولما تظهر الشومة تكش ملك
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
وشكرا اخى الحبيب كوبتيك
على مرورك العطر
مودتى​


----------



## فونتالولو (14 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: المرأة ........ والحب*

_سلام الرب يسوع
تعيش ايدك ايو كده الاعتراف بالحق فضيله 
وبلغته القانون الاعتراف سيد الادله 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
تعيش يا وليم علي الكلام الجميل ده 
ده حزب النساء جاب نتيجه جمده اوي 
تعيش ايدك يا استاذ الاساتيذ 
شوفت الكلام الحلو بيجي كلام احله 
موضوع جميل يا وليم_


----------



## وليم تل (15 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: المرأة ........ والحب*



فونتالولو قال:


> _سلام الرب يسوع
> تعيش ايدك ايو كده الاعتراف بالحق فضيله
> وبلغته القانون الاعتراف سيد الادله
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ...


يا هلا فونتالولو
حزب نساء اية دة حزب السلطة
هههههههههههههههههههههههه
انا لما احب ادلعكم واهشتكم بمزاجى 
لكن تقولى حزب السلطة يبقى فيها فرم
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
وشكرا على مرورك العطر
مودتى​


----------



## +Nevena+ (18 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: المرأة ........ والحب*



> لو اقتصر الحب على النساء فقط ولم يشاركهن الرجال لانتشرت السعادة في الأرض
> المرأة العاشقة : شمعة تحترق من كلا الطرفين..



موضوع رائع وكلمات واقوال اروع
تسلم ايدك يا زعيم​


----------



## وليم تل (18 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: المرأة ........ والحب*

الروعة من روعتك
نيفين رمزى
بمرورك العطر وتواصلك
ونورتى صفحتى اختى الغالية
ودمتى بود​


----------



## mark_mark146 (19 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: المرأة ........ والحب*

شكرا يااحباب الله على تعبكم واشكرا على الموضيع اللحلو ديه


----------



## وليم تل (21 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: المرأة ........ والحب*

شكرا مارك
على مرورك العطر
مودتى​


----------

